# cpx/pap & pre-op



## MsMaddy (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if pt comes in for pre-op cpx and Dr does cpx/pap and pre-op. Do we code V72.31 CPX/PAP or V72.84 FOR PRE-OP ONLY?  I coded 
V72.31 since the doctor did cpx/pap, even though pt was coming for pre-op, because cpx was part of the exam.

THANK YOU ALL 

MsMaddy


----------



## dmaec (Sep 4, 2008)

MsMaddy, 
I would code the Pre-Op code (V72.83) first, with the "reason" for the pre-op, secondary - any issues as to "why" the pre-op was needed after those two codes- (ex; HTN, DM, Overweight, etc).... and I would code the Pap (V76.2), making sure to link all codes to the CPT they need to go with.

_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------

